# mustard before the rub



## twistertail (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok I cant stand mustard and have never put it on a pork shoulder.  From what I have read on here you dont taste any mustard by the time its done but I just cant bring myself to rub that nasty yellow stuff all over my meat, I think it should be spelled musTURD.  What does it really do?  Does is give you better bark?


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well it does help the rub stick to the meat, and it can help with the bark. My butcher said he uses OVOO to make the rub stick. I use the mustard because in the end I can't taste it, but I have used EVOO and in my experiences there was litlle diff4rence. Your call.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it makes for a mushy barq, you dont think that some folks use mustard for the vinegar content, say, to possibley open the puors of the meat, to let the rub in easyier?
just a thot


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 30, 2007)

I use EVOO on my butts before I rub them. I can't bring myself to use the mustard either.


----------



## richtee (Oct 30, 2007)

Might I suggest a half-n-half approach? There really is not any discernable mustard taste after, and why add more fat to a butt? Furthermore he EVOO will heat up and tend to run, where mustard will dry and hold. My 2% of a dollar.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 30, 2007)

It helps the bark and does help keep the rub in place... no flavor "enhancement" though...


----------



## twistertail (Oct 30, 2007)

The thing is they have all tasted great without the musTURD so on one hand I think, why mess with a good thing, but on the other if it can get even better I'll give it a shot.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 30, 2007)

Try it, you might like it...


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't bother with the mustard personally, but I agree that you should try it for yourself and decide............as others have said, you don't taste the mustard.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 30, 2007)

Twister, i have the same feeling about mustard but i had to try it once...............haven't gone back, make's a great bark, still gross' me out putting it on but make's a great difference!! Try it at least once!!


----------



## twistertail (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok I MIGHT try it, its going to be hard to get past rubbing that nasty stuff on there.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

I use about a 2" paint brush....squeeze the mustard on and brush it on with the paint brush.


----------



## pescadero (Oct 30, 2007)

I like mustards, of all kinds.  Grew up with too many hot dogs at too many ball games I guess.  So still like mustard on lots of things and occasionally use it as a pre-rub.  

I agree with the others, it has little effect on the actual final taste but is a good binder for your actual rub.  And, it does seem to give you a thicker Bark.   Certainly a Bark with a somewhat different texture than you would get without it.  

One thng I think about when I am deciding to use mustard or not, is the ingredients in the actual rub that I am going to use.  For instance, if I am using Jeff's rub or a rub of similar nature, I might lean toward using mustard.  Those ingredients are great whether alone or in combination with the mustard.  But, one of my favorite flavors is a garlic, sage, herb based rub.  When I use these ingredients, I usually rely on EVOO.  I just like those flavors so much I don't want to risk them being covered up or masked, even if it is only minimally.

Bottom line is, even if you don't like mustard, you have little to risk.  The mustard is so benign, it will hot hurt anything.  Like the others say, you owe it to yourself to try it once,  Just so you can speak from experience and not from worry.  I think you will be glad you did.

Skip


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 30, 2007)

One more vote for mustard, it does make a better bark. and has no after taste.


----------



## richtee (Oct 30, 2007)

Spoken like a true Knight!  :{)


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought the idea of a rub was to take the coarse, abrasive spices and RUB them into the meat to break up the fibers and impart the flavors of the spices into the meat.  If you're adding a lubricant to that process, aren't you defeating the purpose?  Rubs shouldn't have any trouble 'sticking' to a meat as they are basically ground into them.  Am I missing something here?


----------



## richtee (Oct 30, 2007)

Ya still rub 'em in. A delightful mess. And I sprinkle on top of that! :{) You'll never get the amount of rub to adhere to the meat without a base... well, maybe with a base - ball bat!

As far as breaking down the meat fibers, low and slow has 10 times the effect as any physical abuse you can impart to raw meat short of grinding it. All that extra rub held by the base THEN seeps in...during the latter stages of the smoke. Another reason to mop.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 30, 2007)

*I tried the mustard once and didn't like it. I must have done some thing wrong cause I could taste mustard when the meat was done. I actually like mustard. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Perhaps I just smeared it on too thick? *


----------



## richtee (Oct 30, 2007)

Dunno, Terry... I do like Cowgirl said...just paint it on. A thin coat, and let it sit for a half hour. Gets sticky as all get-out and holds my spices real fine-like!


----------



## rattlin_ram (Oct 30, 2007)

I had the same results as Terry... 

I didn't like the bark it left, had an odd flavor to it... Maybe I did something wrong too... I painted it on with a brush, but maybe I did it too thick.  Anybody got any pics?


----------



## jts70 (Oct 30, 2007)

I am for the mustard, sounds like we may have another poll here.


----------



## richtee (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, it's a brisket, but ya get the idea. Meat visible thru the coating.


----------



## navionjim (Oct 30, 2007)

I like mustard myself, but I've tried it on Butts and chickens and one brisket. I honestly couldn't taste it after smoking. I just slathered it on by hand and it did keep more rub on the meat. For chicken though I don't think it did anything. What does work with birds, turkey and chicken is to rub the hell out of them with mayonnaise! The egg part seals the bird to keep the moisture inside and the skin turns a lovely brown color. I wouldn't roast a turkey any other way. Again you can't taste the mayo after it's done either.
Jimbo


----------



## moltenone (Oct 30, 2007)

i use mustard, i like mustard,i like the bark,try it ,you'll like it!!!


Mark


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 30, 2007)

Now that's a great idea..............haven't been polled in a while!!


----------



## monstah (Oct 30, 2007)

I use mustard every time. Never had a mustard tase, just a nice bark. This is not the best pic in the world, but you get the idea...


----------



## smokewatcher (Oct 31, 2007)

I use mustard because I have so damn much of it to use up!  I can't taste it at all, and it does add to the bark.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea!!  Your wish is my command!! 

Poll now posted!!


----------



## keywesmoke (Oct 31, 2007)

I smear mine on with a plastic cake batter blade thingy, the kind with a curved edge so you can scrape the sides of a bowl. You can still see the meat, it's not that thick. Tasteless when done.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Only on pork - I don't use it on beef or chicken.

I will often use dry mustard in my rubs it can add a bit of bite to a rub. 

Sometime I will use French's yellow mustard and I just pour a munch in the palm of my hand (with gloves of course) and smear it on. 

Other times I'll use my homemade Dijon mustard with a spoon of horseradish before the rub and it gives it a good flavored bite.


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 31, 2007)

Low and slow breaks down the fat and collagen, not the so much the meat fibers.  Otherwise you'd have pudding when you're done.  Just my understanding of this.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 31, 2007)

I always use mustard on beef and pork (not fatties, yanno).  It's like Skip says, it's merely a bonding agent.  It imparts no flavors in the final product.  I've had people ask me why I do it then.  Well, meat right out of the package doesn't have enough surface moisture to hold what I would call "extra" rub on the exterior.  That's why I use it.  To coat my meat extra heavy.  Don't get me wrong.  I use a kitchen type basting brush (the new rubbery kind) and paint it on thinly.  I'll try to remember to take a pic the next time I do a smoke and post it.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm with ya on this one friend!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 31, 2007)

Mustard on butts and ribs (both pork and beef ribs).

No mustard on fatties, briskets, yardbird, sausage, meatloaf, or Dutch's BBs (LOL).


----------



## fat sal (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi:

I always use mustards with butts, and often with ribs.  I'll probably try it with chicken next time around.

It imparts no taste, but works wonders for making the rub adhere to the meat.

Since you can't taste it, I use cheap yellow mustard and save my Dijon for other things.

I just squirt it right onto the meat, then spread with with the palm of my hand.  I then load-up a  cheese shaker (like the kind you see in pizzerias) with my rub, shake it on, and give it a gentle pat down.  Makes for one beautiful butt.

As an aside, my favorite rub is "Magic Dust."  Recipe can be found Mike Mills' book, "Peace, Love & Barbeque."

Catchyas,
Sal


----------



## spydermike72 (Oct 31, 2007)

I use mustard as well. Here is a thought, if you dont like mustard, try some Steak Sauce or even Worcsty Sauce. Same concept just a different bonding agent so to speak. The only difference here is you may be adding a few more calories as mustard has none but steak suace may have a few. 
Then again if you are worried about calories I would not suggest BBQ


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Even water will act as a binding agent although I'd rather use apple juice I just love apple juice!


----------



## placebo (Oct 31, 2007)

Well I've tried it both ways and I can't tell a difference in taste. Currently I don't use mustard because I've never had a problem getting my rub to adhere to the meat.... ever. In fact I'm astonished at how many people seem to have a problem with rubs sticking to meat. All I do is rinse the butt off well with water, then I pat it dry with good quality paper towels, apply rub generously, and the seal up with foodsaver. One possible difference in my rub is that I use turbinado sugar instead of brown sugar because it doesn't clump as much as brown sugar does.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 31, 2007)

I wouldn't dream of smoking a butt without a slatherin' of mustard all over it.  The bark is incredible and the mustard flavor is gone after so many hours in the smoker.

I love the idea of mayo on a bird!  I suppose you would say use real mayo instead of Miracle Whip?

hmmmmm!!!


----------



## zapper (Oct 31, 2007)

Mustard on butts and ribs for the most part but not always. No real problem getting a rub to stick on plain meat which would be my second most common method. Depending on my attitude, I sometimes take the rub to the extreame by really grinding it into the surface of the meat and use no mustard. other times I use the mustard and go with a heavier coating of rub. 


I have heard or read mixed reveiws on using too much oil or sugar on the surface of meats to be smoked because they inpart block the smoke penertration.


----------



## badss (Nov 1, 2007)

I usually prep my meat the night before and use Jeffs rub and leave it overnight in the fridge. I've never used the mustard either but am going to give it a whirl...question thou...can one put the mustard on the night before and then apply the rub or would I better off the leave it all off and apply like maybe an hour or half hour prior to going to smoker? I would prefer to prep the night before but have never done this so I am not sure if this is an acceptable practice? Thanks all.
Ray


----------



## spydermike72 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Ray,

Yes you can prep it the night before, I do that often.


----------



## big-fokker (Nov 1, 2007)

Lemme say that I absolutely hate vinegar, and sometimes mustard makes me wanna hurl...but I put it on both beef and pork and my meat comes out perfect.
Hint: Use gloves as others have said before me...

Here's a "mini mustard q-view" for you.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 1, 2007)

FWIW, I do it bass-ackwards. I apply the rub first, heavily, let it sit for about 15 minutes, then apply the mustard over it, using my hands. Sometimes I'll apply more rub before the cook, depending on how it looks, my mood, and planet alignment...


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

What does that do for you?  What are the differences if any on applying it before?   I don't use mustard at all, but sure am curious.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 1, 2007)

I honestly don't know if it makes a difference... but I like to get the rub on the meat first. Just something I do...


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

I can appreciate that............there are many things that I do "just because I do it that way".  LOL


----------



## badss (Nov 1, 2007)

Now that looks awesome...Next stupid question from a newbie...that cut of meat...would that be what everyone calls a brisket? Thanks Man !
Ray


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks to be the a brisket flat.


----------



## big-fokker (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, Brisket! That was my first one and it turned out pretty good. Even better were the leftovers that I froze and used 3 weeks later to make enchiladas


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 1, 2007)

i just rub a bare b*tt lol.  i tried it w/ 1905 spicy brown once & it just seemed like an extra step in the process.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the opinions guys.  Might try it some time, still not sure though.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 1, 2007)

That's one of the beauties of Q... it ain't an exact science!


----------



## scottddove (Nov 2, 2007)

I used it on the first couple of butt's I did but using jeff's rub overnight in the fridge I found that I didnt need it. as for bark I guess it does produce some more of it but it is just a personal thing. I got to do a brisket after seeing the q view that looked good.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 3, 2007)

I didn't read all of the responses, so hope I don't repeat too much on what has already been said.

I myself haven't tried mustard on a pork butt, will be trying it next weekend.  I voted just put the rub on the meat, as that is normally what I do.  I have had great results so far.  A few times I have used veggie oil, but didn't really see any great difference.

Mustard is real good on chicken thighs, then dredged in a flour mixture and then smoked.

Bill


----------

